

A patricia.py trie for efficient string look-ups - fnl
https://github.com/fnl/patricia-trie
patricia-trie is my pure Python (2.7+) implementation of the PATRICIA trie. It is geared for effcient look-ups of string collections on unstructured text. While it cannot beat the C-wrappers of the MARISA trie, I believe this is close to &quot;as fast as it gets&quot; in pure Python. If anybody has improvements to suggest, I would love to hear them!
======
fnl
OP here; patricia-trie is my pure Python (2.7+) implementation of the PATRICIA
trie. It is geared for effcient look-ups of string collections on unstructured
text. While it cannot beat the C-wrappers of the MARISA trie, I believe this
is close to "as fast as it gets" in pure Python. If anybody has improvements
to suggest, I would love to hear them!

